# early human fossils in Africa



## Scott (May 24, 2006)

Interesting story of how the supposed early human fossils in Africa were found.



> SCIENCE AND THE FIRST AMENDMENT
> Patricia J. Princehouse
> 
> When I was a grad student, I had romantic notions about how knowledge was gained, how science was done and how democracy worked. Little by little, those notions have changed.
> ...


The one point I will grant is that there is a strong association between the theory of evolution and what was being thrown around.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2006)

"...handful of elephant dung..."  Afterwards they went and celebrated with *L*ucy in the *S*ky with *D*iamonds. Well, I've seen "Lucy" in person at the Peabody Museum in Harvard. If she is the evolutionary version of Eve, I'm a monkey's uncle.


----------



## New wine skin (May 24, 2006)

Your comment was funny... Thanks for the chuckle Scott


----------



## turmeric (May 24, 2006)

Andrew, why did you do that? Now I've got that stupid song stuck in my head!


----------

